# rocky saturday 14th



## ajdrums428 (Oct 9, 2006)

so liquidsoap and i went out to rocky hoping to catch some steelies, but all we got was skunked. how did any of you do today??

:S = peee you


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

We got a few on the Chagrin, but it was slow.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

i fished the rock today and went 1 for 2 by the first riffle. I felt bad no one was catching anything at the rock.... and everyone was fishing slow deep water. I got mine in about 12 inch deep fast water. When i hooked up everyone was like staring at me, kinda creepy.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> i fished the rock today and went 1 for 2 by the first riffle. I felt bad no one was catching anything at the rock.... and everyone was fishing slow deep water. I got mine in about 12 inch deep fast water. When i hooked up everyone was like staring at me, kinda creepy.



it is funny on those slow days where u r the only one to catch pne and that everyong slowly moves towsrds u as u reel it in. then there is some guy that comes over to talk to u about ur fish. but realy u know he came over to make some casts. and guess what the next thing u know he is casting and he stays there another hour "talking to u .lol. 


hey ajdrum what do u have agenst dick goddard. he made me realise that i needed to nuter my dog


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Was out in the afternoon. I didn't even see fish moving. I think we need another blowout.


----------



## ajdrums428 (Oct 9, 2006)

haha i'm not sure why i cannnot stand dick goddard so much, but everytime i see him..he makes me appreciate mark johnson on channel 5 that much more.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> it is funny on those slow days where u r the only one to catch pne and that everyong slowly moves towsrds u as u reel it in. then there is some guy that comes over to talk to u about ur fish. but realy u know he came over to make some casts. and guess what the next thing u know he is casting and he stays there another hour "talking to u .lol.


Aint that the truth!

"hey ajdrum what do u have agenst dick goddard. he made me realise that i needed to nuter my dog " 

lol thats the problem he talks about the dogs more than he talks about the weather.I wonder how many dogs he has


----------



## ajdrums428 (Oct 9, 2006)

the man that made me realize my dog needed to be nuetered was the one and only bob barker. if him and dick fought...bob would come out victorious.  

haha this forum got off topic...back to the fishing!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

well im going to the chagrin later on today so ill give a report of how many fish i lost.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck Peple my bro is taking the boat out and fishing the marina for bass so I might hope on board and troll it up for steelies!!! :B :B!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

went out Sunday early AM(first light) to the Rocky as well... it was low and slow... gin clear.... and should to shoulder people ...... so i deceded to drive to the Grand river.... that was fast high and only a foot or so of visability..... well @ least i got out, try the new 10'6 rod.... need to change reels i see.. 

amazing the in a 40 miles differece the rivers flow is completely opposite..


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Chagrin was good at the dome on Saturday. Got 3 in 2.5 hours. 1 small one and (2 ) 5-6lb bright, fresh females. Water was a little dirty, so it's probably real good now. Jig and maggott... 10am-12:30pm.

Dock Time


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i went out there with no luck. but i was only able to get out for a hour. no one else was having any luck either. im going to try mid week and see how i do then.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishon, it takes the Grand a long time to come down. With rain being equal, it usually clears 4 or 5 days after the Chagrin or Rocky.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

i fished the roocky since i was 10 and that river can stay stained for 8- 10 days after a good rain similar to the grand, but i notice that conneaut clears first, then the chagrin-about a 1 day later then the rocky then grand, it makes for good fishing at any location if your seeking out that light stain. This rain should make things interesting if the leaves arent a problem.


----------



## New-B-Angler (Aug 23, 2006)

I've seen some posts about how great the fishing can be this time of year on the walls at the mouth of the Grand River. I was looking at google satelite and see that there is a long wall extending out the east side of the Rocky. Is there public access to that wall? Or public access to the mouth of the river on the west side?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

No sorry. No public access the mouth of the rocky river. There is a fishing pier a little farther west. Maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile. It is very high off the water and I am not sure of the hours of access. Hope this helps.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Only ways to fish it is like my brother does for largemouth either off a boat or know someone at the Yacht club...
Thats at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes. Requires a boat or someone who lives in the clifton harbor area. I have access down there thru a friend, but rarely go. Most of the good area (breakwall) is off limits to all. I seem to do better of the public breakwalls and piers.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well yeah he whooped adam sandler!!!!


----------

